# Taxes



## Sienna18 (Nov 11, 2017)

Where do I manually install my income on TurboTax trying to do my taxes?


----------



## Sariandan (Feb 3, 2018)

You need the Self Employed version.


----------



## Sienna18 (Nov 11, 2017)

Got it used it last year


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

You can switch to forms, upper right corner, IIRC. Use Schedule C for U/L income, Schedule SE to figure your SECA amount due. There is probably a worksheet for entering 1099 info, like the one that shows up if you use their Q and A format. I hope that answers your question.


----------



## Sienna18 (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks i paid the 80 bucks then turbo tax can help me


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Sienna18 said:


> Thanks i paid the 80 bucks then turbo tax can help me


Just curious- you don't like their "guide me through my return" system? I paid $39.95 at Costco for the Deluxe version. It has everything you need for self employment, on CD with a download option, good for five returns including state.


----------



## Sienna18 (Nov 11, 2017)

Didn't know that know I do


----------



## andybox1069 (Jan 5, 2019)

What about if you have other income besides uber?


----------



## Sienna18 (Nov 11, 2017)

That part is easy if you use TurboTax all you do is take a picture of your W-2 and it does the rest for you you're going to have that answer some questions but it's pretty easy


----------

